# Arnold Classic 2020 Who is going?



## BigSwolePump (Feb 11, 2020)

Official Link:https://www.arnoldsportsfestival.com/usa/


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 11, 2020)

Went last year. Never again. 

Heading to detroit instead for the autorama


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 11, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> Went last year. Never again.
> 
> Heading to detroit instead for the autorama


 I missed last year. First time in almost a decade. Not sure what days you went but some days and times at the expo can be overwhelming in terms of crowd and wait time if you want meet people at the booths.


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 11, 2020)

All day Fri and Saturday. Just an uncomfortable amount of people. Enjoyed the powerlifting, seen a lot of very familiar faces, but I'm just not good with 10 million people close to me.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 11, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> All day Fri and Saturday. Just an uncomfortable amount of people. Enjoyed the power lifting, seen a lot of very familiar faces, but I'm just not good with 10 million people close to me.



I grew up in New Orleans and have over 20 years of Mardi Gras experience. I am like a crowd expert. I can tell you were the fight is going to happen  up to where the next set of tatas will appear and how to avoid it LMAO

As far to the Arnold Classic, Friday morning is is the slowest and All day Saturday is like the LA riots. I love it though and the amount of free shit I take home is well worth it for me, not to mention watching the strongman events and hot...err I mean fit chicks. I have met porn stars like Denise Masino hotter celebrities like Carman Electra, not mention the obvious legends like Lou Ferigno, Ronnie Coleman, Jay Cutler and Youtube guys like Kali muscle, Ct Fletcher but never had the opportunity to meet Rich Piana...probably my biggest regret.

To each there own though. At least you can say you experienced it and it sucked lol


----------



## Straight30weight (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm sure it's a blast to most people. My dad's been talking about going for at least 25 years. Finally said **** it. Get in the car pops we're going. It was cool to say we finally went.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 11, 2020)

A little late in the game, but If you are close and can make it to an orientation on the Feb 27th they are looking for volunteers.

https://www.arnoldsportsfestival.com/visitor-info/volunteers/


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 11, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> A little late in the game, but If you are close and can make it to an orientation on the Feb 27th they are looking for volunteers.
> 
> https://www.arnoldsportsfestival.com/visitor-info/volunteers/



I'm way too busy trying to meet up with my list of booths and people I look forward to seeing every year.

I mean I'm glad that people volunteer for this but with the amount of money that the Arnold classic makes, they should be paying people. Look at how much a booth cost...


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

Whos taking me?

I like free things.


----------



## snake (Feb 11, 2020)

German89 said:


> Whos taking me?
> 
> I like free things.



Nothing is ever free.


----------



## snake (Feb 11, 2020)

I went to the first one so long ago my pic with Arnold was taken with a Polaroid, that's no shit. That stuff is not for me.


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

snake said:


> Nothing is ever free.



Waahhh.. I dont know what world you're living in.. 

I don't like your negativity today either. Second person. Tsk. Tsk.


----------



## Thatgoodfellow (Feb 11, 2020)

I’ve never understood why people go to these things. Free stuff would be nice but what else makes you guys want to check out different fitness expos?


----------



## German89 (Feb 11, 2020)

Thatgoodfellow said:


> I’ve never understood why people go to these things. Free stuff would be nice but what else makes you guys want to check out different fitness expos?



Well snake says nothing is free... 

So. You pay for your hotel room... your meals. Your admission.. for "free" things. 

I suppose hes right


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 11, 2020)

Im going to drive down for the Saturday show, The lineup this year has me pretty excited. I could care less about the expo but the girlfriend will probably drag me to it.


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 12, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I'm way too busy trying to meet up with my list of booths and people I look forward to seeing every year.
> 
> I mean I'm glad that people volunteer for this but with the amount of money that the Arnold classic makes, they should be paying people. Look at how much a booth cost...



I get it. I am from the area so I have a different perspective.

I don’t know the final tally, but in 2018 the Arnold was projected to have a $54.1 million economic impact on the region.  He has done a lot for the area so I am happy to give a few hours of my time as a thank you.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Feb 12, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I get it. I am from the area so I have a different perspective.
> 
> I don’t know the final tally, but in 2018 the Arnold was projected to have a $54.1 million economic impact on the region.  He has done a lot for the area so I am happy to give a few hours of my time as a thank you.



I can definitely respect that.


----------



## brock8282 (Feb 26, 2020)

Does anyone know if there are usually ticket scalpers? I really want to attend the finals of Men’s open class but tickets were already sold out when I looked and re sell websites had tickets at $275+


----------



## dk8594 (Feb 26, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Does anyone know if there are usually ticket scalpers? I really want to attend the finals of Men’s open class but tickets were already sold out when I looked and re sell websites had tickets at $275+



Been awhile since I attended one of the contests there, but as I recall there were a few but nothing on the scale of a typical sports event. My advice would be to check it out, but not bet on it.  (I.e I wouldn’t plan a trip based on the assumption you  can rely on Scalpers for your tickets)


----------



## dk8594 (Mar 4, 2020)

Just a heads up if anyone was planning to attend, they cancelled the expo and the events, except for the finals, are closed to spectators.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nb...r-set-press-conference-on-arnold-classic/amp/


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

Great! I have 3 day passes and a hotel room that is non refundable.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

Gotta go re-read that link.  It's regretable, but it makes sense to cancel most things at The Arnold due to the threat from the virus, but .......

they're still gonna let an audience watch the bodybuilding show cause it's an "arena setting?"


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 4, 2020)

to be fair people sitting watching a bodybuilding show is much different then 300,000 people attending a jam packed expo. 

sucks regardless, feel bad for all the guys that had flights and hotels booked. I doubt they will but i hope the hotels do the right thing and refund or give a voucher for a future date.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

The media hype about this corona virus infuriates me. Maybe we should just all just run out in the streets at shoot each other now since we are going to die anyway:32 (19):


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> Does anyone know if there are usually ticket scalpers? I really want to attend the finals of Men’s open class but tickets were already sold out when I looked and re sell websites had tickets at $275+


 I have done it several times


----------



## Jin (Mar 4, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> I have done it several times



Sell Brock your tickets


----------



## brock8282 (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> Sell Brock your tickets



would still go


----------



## tinymk (Mar 4, 2020)

Waiting to hear from a couple friends competing in PL to see if they are still competing.


----------



## rawdeal (Mar 4, 2020)

brock8282 said:


> to be fair people sitting watching a bodybuilding show is much different then 300,000 people attending a jam packed expo.
> 
> sucks regardless, feel bad for all the guys that had flights and hotels booked. I doubt they will but i hope the hotels do the right thing and refund or give a voucher for a future date.



Absolutely agree that you bump into a guy sitting next to you less than you do walking around the Expo, but you're still close enough to him to catch this bug according to all the guidelines I've seen about coughing, sneezing, "droplets" and so forth.  Do ppl in the arena-type setting stand up and shout for their favorites any?


----------



## BigSwolePump (Mar 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> Sell Brock your tickets


I have expo tickets not the BB competition.


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm a lil sad about this had a good lineup


----------

